# Is this the most terrifying sea creature ever caught?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...some-tusk-like-spikes-spines-body-Borneo.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

very cool!!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd probably freak if I saw it while in the water....BUT I admit it is very cool.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This fish is known as sea robin in that area of south china sea. It is a fish dish in some rest. in that country of East Malaysia.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy cow that is just weird


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

He looks kinda awesome! 

~Tony


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*I.D'd*

perestidiid armored gurnard most likely related to http://www.fishesofaustralia.net.au/home/species/2165

http://newswatch.nationalgeographic...sh-identified-freshwater-species-of-the-week/


----------

